# Early Accutron Xmas Present?



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

I always have plenty of 214 and 218 Accutron parts to repair / service these calibres but rarely have the crucial parts for the more obscure Accutron tuning fork calibres such as the 219, 224 and 230 Series.

However, I've had a couple of requests recently to repair ladies Accutron watches. These usually have the 230 Series calibres and you never see coil / circuit boards for sale for these . About 2 months ago, I send off an email to my-Accutron-man-in-the-US but he had none...and then about 10 days ago, got another email from him saying he's bought a huge haul of Accutron parts and, in amongst it, are parts for these less well known calibres...and did I want some?

Sure do...so put a small shopping list together along the lines of "5 x 230 coils, 5 x 224 movements" etc. He always comes back with a phrase like "I'll put a box of bits together. Lots of good stuff and the parts you want.". So I never know exactly what I'm going to get until it arrives...and it arrived yesterday :yes:.

Fabulous package of parts!

*Box of 219 stems. Anyone care to guess what are in these tubes? *










*More 2300 Series coils / circuit boards than I'm ever likely to us.*



















*A selection of movements. Top row: 2240 (Accuquartz) movements. Bottom row: 219, 219 and 2300 Series*










*A strange grey box and a movement for scale. I had no idea what could be in here...*










[more]


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

*Index pawls plus jewel...hundreds of them! Not sure which calibre but probably 2300 Series:*


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Fantastic result Paul...... :thumbup:

Just goes to show there are still caches of valuable parts out there waiting to turn up


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Excellent find Paul! :thumbup: By the way, if you scroll the last part of your post up and down (the parts pics), it does strange things to the eyes! I think that I'm going to have a little lie down in a darkened room! :man_in_love: :shocking: :doctor:

Mike


----------



## streety (Jan 17, 2009)

SH, it is a hell of a result. Well done you.


----------



## Morris Minor (Oct 4, 2010)

tixntox said:


> By the way, if you scroll the last part of your post up and down (the parts pics), it does strange things to the eyes! I think that I'm going to have a little lie down in a darkened room! :man_in_love: :shocking: :doctor:
> 
> Mike


It does indeed!

Stephen


----------



## Oliver111 (Oct 5, 2012)

Hi Silver Hawk, I have some of the ladies Watches Cal. 2300 and need about 5 of the* coils. Can you sell me some?*

*Rgds Otto from Germany ([email protected]).*


----------



## rdwiow (Aug 15, 2008)

That should keep you going for a little while Paul ;-)

Very nice catch!


----------



## Littlelegs (Dec 4, 2011)

I dont suppose there's any megaquartz coils in that lot. Still after one for my late father in laws. Wife has been made redundant so STS off the repair list now. :wallbash:


----------



## RegDiggins (Dec 11, 2009)

Paul,

I have already thanked you for the great job on my Accutron which came back yesterday, but I wonder if you ever get any straps from the states. The identical model with the pinstripe dial like mine was shown in an advert some years ago from an American vintage watch dealer but his example ( for about US$250 IIRC) had a steel mesh strap which looked really smart. If you get anything like that or if you know where I could look for one I would be very interested in hearing about it.

Thanks again Reg Diggins


----------



## accuholic (Nov 25, 2011)

FOR LITTLELEGS,did you find a megaQ coil?Do you mean O1310?I found a seller in Italy who claims to have them and even pts. for 1300,1301 1302.Send email to me and I'll go dig up info,if still looking.


----------

